# Burke County Club Looking for a few members 2019/20 Season



## godeep 85 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jul 13, 2018
#1

We have a few openings for the upcoming 2019/20 deer & Turkey season.  We are looking for family oriented hunters who care about ethics, respect of others, and what we have been blessed with to hunt. 650.00 per member.

 This is a sweet property with nice mature bucks, a good population of turkey, good population of quail, hogs, and a pond for waterfowl hunting.  The property is 564 acres segregated within 4 parts to from Hard oaks, planted pines, open fields, and a creek bottom with a nice power line running through a good portion of it.  There is a large farm track that butts up against the land with corn crops every other year (this year's crop is Peanuts!) that keeps our deer populations a little higher since there is such an abundance of food and cover for them. Not to mention there are a ton of Persimmon, a variety of acorns, plums, food plots, etc...  Average 10-11 hunters of a mixed membership of old and young.  We are just a group of family driven, out door loving individuals who love and respect what we have.

 Standard GA rules for the South however guest harvests do count towards your numbers.  WE don't have a lot of rules for the club, but we do have them to help govern and provide the respect and space we need to be able to enjoy the land and have fun doing it with our kids and loved ones.

 There is not an official campsite, there is a spot, so it is primitive with no electric or water.

 Here are few pic of the property and a couple of mature bucks, 8 points, and a 7 point (185+ lbs) and a doe sunning in one of the dove/quail fields.  More Pics to come of other mature deer...

 email me at: mmetz777@yahoo.com
or text: 561-254-6435


----------



## godeep 85 (Sep 17, 2019)

Some recent buck activity since the first of the month.


----------



## DanHazazer (Sep 30, 2019)

How many openings and how many total members call me with details Thanks Dn Hazazer 1-828-421-1616


----------



## Firehouse11 (Sep 30, 2019)

Are there still openings?


----------



## Robert K (Oct 5, 2019)

Still looking for member ?


----------



## Immunodoc (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi, very interested for me and my 16 year old son, 678-471-6444


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 25, 2019)

Immunodoc said:


> Hi, very interested for me and my 16 year old son, 678-471-6444





Robert K said:


> Still looking for member ?



Y’all may want to call the number or E Mail. He has not been one here 2 months.


----------

